

Meet MailBox, put email in it's place - usmanity
http://www.mailboxapp.com/

======
Too
> Designed 30 years ago, traditional email transmission is clunky and slow. To
> make delivery as fast as possible, Mailbox checks your email from the cloud,
> then delivers it to your phone securely

No thanks. I don't want a third party server snapping up my data. Besides, how
can it possibly be faster to go through yet another hoop than to connect
directly to the source of the inbox, speed is the last problem i have with
email

Too bad, looks good otherwise.

